# Wednesday Special Edition of the Booth



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tonite Bully the Kid will be discussing the overall intelligence of the Bully World regarding dogs. Special guest, James, from Lungar God Kennel's and owner of one of the top 10 dogs in the country, GR CH Gatekeeper, will be stopping by to talk with the Kid and weigh in on this topic. It goes down tomorrow night, Wednesday, on a special edition of the Booth. If you have comment or a question please call in to speak with the host @ (646) 727-3340. Make sure to press "1." Show starts at 10pm EST/9pm CST/7pm PST. Chat will open at 9:45. We want to hear from you! Let's get it!
The Bully Booth 06/13 by Bully World Radio | Blog Talk Radio


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

up...........


----------

